# First Bacon, am i doing this right?



## slots (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello All,

  This is my first attempt at making belly bacon.  i have successfully sold both my family and my co-workers on my homemade Canadian Bacon, and i just picked  up a side of pork, so it is time to try my hand at belly bacon.  It was about an 8# belly, skin on (will wait to remove after smoking as it seems easier from what i read), and i am dry curing it with Morton's Tenderquick.  I added 1/2 Ounce of Tenderquick per pound and matched that with brown sugar.  The darker bags i also added 1/2 TBS of Maple Extract and some pure maple syrup to the mixture to form a paste and rubbed the bellies with that.  I noticed last night when turning and massaging them that the plain bacon seemed to be much more firm than the "Maple" bacon did, but i think this may have just been based on the different thicknesses of the slabs.  The pictures i have here are just of the initial cutting up and rubbing.  they have been in the fridge curing for 2 days now and i will get more pictures posted as soon as i can.  The thing that i noticed is that there is considerably less brine, or liquid being pulled form the belly than there was from the whole loin that i made Canadian bacon with, is this normal?  

  I plan on curing for a total of 10 days then rinsing and putting in the fridge to form a pellicle where after i will smoke the next day with a full 3 rows of Apple pellets in my AMNPS.  From there, let rest for 2 days and then slice and enjoy.  Does this sound like the right way to go about this?  Any help or input at all is very welcome, i don't want to mess this up, i love bacon way to much to mess this up.

Thanks in advance and Happy Smoking

Dave













IMAG0332.jpg



__ slots
__ Feb 26, 2014


















IMAG0333.jpg



__ slots
__ Feb 26, 2014


















IMAG0335.jpg



__ slots
__ Feb 26, 2014


















IMAG0336.jpg



__ slots
__ Feb 26, 2014


----------



## slots (Feb 26, 2014)

Forgot to mention, this will be strictly a cold smoke, wont even turn the MES on when smoking unless i feel that i need to dry the bacon more then maybe for 30 mins at 100 degrees, but then turned off and just smoke smoke and more smoke.

Thanks and Happy Smoking

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds like you got it pretty well nailed, Slots!!!!

Here's my Step by Step, if you want to check on anything:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Bear


----------



## slots (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Bear, always nice to get that reassurance so i dont get anyone sick..

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2014)

Slots said:


> Thanks Bear, always nice to get that reassurance so i dont get anyone sick..
> 
> Dave


OOOPS, I just looked again, and you said you used 1/2 TBS per pound. That should be 1/2 Ounce, or 1 TBS.

I'm hoping you mistyped, but if that's what you used, it wasn't enough. Sorry I missed that.

Bear


----------



## slots (Feb 26, 2014)

Bear,

  Good catch, but fortunately i did mistype.  I used the correct amount thanks in whole part to you as i was following your step by step instructions that you posted a time back and i followed them religiously with the exception of the addition of some Maple Extract and Maple Syrup.  Thank you for catching that, and more importantly thank you for posting your tutorial that made it possible for a newbie like me to be able to confidently make bacon.

Much Appreciated.

Dave


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2014)

Slots said:


> Bear,
> 
> Good catch, but fortunately i did mistype.  I used the correct amount thanks in whole part to you as i was following your step by step instructions that you posted a time back and i followed them religiously with the exception of the addition of some Maple Extract and Maple Syrup.  Thank you for catching that, and more importantly thank you for posting your tutorial that made it possible for a newbie like me to be able to confidently make bacon.
> 
> ...


Bear has guided bunches of folks through bacon, step by step. Don't remember ever hearing anything but praise from anyone who'd just listen (well ok, or read....LOL).

One more thought, another on the board making bacon tried using molasses instead of maple and reduced the sugar. He says it does not burn as bad a the standard sugar/maple syrup. Just something to think about.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2014)

Slots said:


> Bear,
> 
> Good catch, but fortunately i did mistype.  I used the correct amount thanks in whole part to you as i was following your step by step instructions that you posted a time back and i followed them religiously with the exception of the addition of some Maple Extract and Maple Syrup.  Thank you for catching that, and more importantly thank you for posting your tutorial that made it possible for a newbie like me to be able to confidently make bacon.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, and Whewww, what a relief !!!

I was already trying to figure out how to tell you how to fix it if you really only put half of what was needed in.

Thanks for the quick reply so I don't have to worry about it any more!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear

And Thanks for the compliments Foamy----I try my best.


----------

